# He acted really weird yesterday



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been sick the past few days and it was my day off of work so I'm curled on the couch under a thick blanket and stbxh comes home at noon. He walks in the door and says there's a couple in their van promoting their business and they wanted to make us a salad...:scratchhead:
I asked if they were actually coming into the house, he didnt know. They ring the doorbell and I didn't want to be seen so I went into my bedroom. I could hear the guy selling his speil, mucking around in my kitchen. After about 20 minutes they left and he said "Ok, babe, they're gone" (I think more out of habit)
I came out and got back on the couch. He brought the bowl over to me with a fork in hand and asked me to try it and I said no. 
He kept gabbing about how the salad resembled a slaw than a salad and said he was going to the store to get some vinegar.
I'm thinking to myself "Why the F are you even talking to me?!?!?!"
So 30 minutes goes by and he's back from the store with some to-go chinese food....asks me if I want any..again, no I'm not hungry.
He ate some of the food and spent the next 3 hours in his bedroom. I napped on the couch for a bit when his shower woke me up. He was dressed and ready to go out trolling for skanks that evening. 

Then around 7 I get a call from my lawyer and she said she got a packet of stuff from his lawyer but still hasn't filed a response yet. ok, whatever, if he defaults I get what I asked for anyway. 
After I told her about his strange behavior, she got paranoid and asked if I thought he was trying to poison me! LOL He is a bit smarter than that.

So WTH was with "let's pretend we're BFF's" BS?


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Could it be guilt? Or that he figured out that confrontation is unpleasant, and its better to get along even though the divorce is still going through? Sorry to answer your question with more questions.


----------

